# Brochures/Information



## newbee99 (Jul 9, 2013)

Does anybody hand out any information about honey or bees? Do you have a sheet that you have printed out that you place on your table? Where is a good place to find these and do they seem to make a difference?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The _National Honey Board_ offers free downloadable art files that you can print yourself (or at a local shop) as well as pre-printed material available for purchase:

http://www.honey.com/tools-tips-and-resources/c/digital-art


----------

